# Welche Blurays und DVDs besitzt ihr (noch) und wie viel Geld habt ihr insgesamt für diese ausgegeben? + Bewertungen



## Magogan (12. Februar 2012)

Hiho,

wie viel Geld habt ihr für Blurays und DVDs insgesamt ausgegeben?

Ich habe ca. 1000 Euro ausgegeben für 48 Blurays und 17 DVDs, allerdings habe ich einige davon geschenkt bekommen, also sind es nur 750 Euro ca. ... immer noch ziemlich viel ...

Auf meiner Wunschliste für Filme bei Amazon sind noch mehr Blurays, nämlich 23 Blurays + 1 Bluray-Box mit 6 Filmen (Star Wars) für insgesamt 540,02 Euro Oo

Ich habe z.B.:

Hellboy 1 und 2
Harry Potter 1-8 (1-5 nur DVD)
Star Wars DVD 1-6
Herr der Ringe 1-3 Bluray Extended Edition + ältere HdR DVDs Kinofassung
Fast & Furious 1-5
Fluch der Karibik 1-3 + Teil 4 in 3D
Tropic Thunder
Traumschiff Surprise Periode 1 DVD
Spaceballs
Das Leben des Brian
Cats and Dogs 3D
Transformers 1 + Transformers 2 + Teil 3 in 3D
Nightmare on Elm Street
Avatar (Kinofassung - ich warte auf die 3D Bluray)
Marmaduke
Hangover 1-2
Beilight - Biss zum Abendbrot
Der Teufel trägt Prada
Zweiohrküken
Rio 3D
Ice Age 3
A-Team - Der Film
Eragon
Spiderman 3
Surrogates - Mein zweites Ich
Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
Coraline
2012
Ich - einfach unverbesserlich
Inception
Toy Story 1-3
uvm.

(Falls nicht anders angegeben, sind diese Filme auf Bluray.)

*Bewertungen der Filme:*
Grün: Film hat mir sehr gut gefallen (Kaufempfehlung)
Blau: Ziemlich gut, aber gibt bessere Filme (trotzdem Kaufempfehlung)
Orange: Geht so (muss man nicht unbedingt kaufen)
Rot: Mag ich nicht (lieber nicht kaufen)
Violett: Schrecklich (bloß nicht kaufen)

So, und nun seid ihr dran: Schreibt, welche Filme ihr besitzt, wie ihr sie bewerten würdet (am besten, ihr nutzt die Bewertungsskala, ich ich benutzt habe) und natürlich, wie viel ihr dafür ausgegeben habt (will mal wissen, ob das normal ist, dass ich so viel Geld ausgegeben habe ...) 

Grüße
Magogan

PS: Ich glaube, so einen Thread gab es noch nicht, ich habe bisher nur _Lieblingsfilme_ gefunden, aber darum geht es hier ja nicht nur ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Februar 2012)

Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht für alle 865 Filmtitel auf Blu-ray eine Wertung dazu schreiben. Eines steht aber fest, ich kaufe wesentlich günstiger ein. Derzeit liege ich bei etwas über 10&#8364; und somit wären es irgendwas um 9000&#8364; für BDs. Bei den DVDs kann ich es gar nicht genau sagen, aber da sind es auch noch knapp 750 Titel - Kosten unbekannt.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Februar 2012)

DVDs
Gone in sixty seconds
There's something about Mary
The Quiet

DVD Serien
Life Staffel 1
L.A. Heat Staffel 1 (englisch)
Fastlane Staffel 1

VHS
Toy Story 1+2
Godzilla
Jurassic Park 2
Scary Movie

Kosten unbekannt
Ich würd alles verkaufen wenn denn noch irgend jemand was dafür bezahlen würde^^


----------



## NoHeroIn (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe unlängst gezählt und bin auf ca. 100 DVDs gekommen. Kosten dürften sich so auf 800 - 1000€ belaufen. BluRays habe ich keine. 

Unter anderem und aus dem Kopf, da ich nicht zu Hause bin:

Fight Club
Harold und Maude
Snatch
Lucky # Slevin
Dark Knight
Brügge sehen... und sterben?
Resident Evil 1 - 3
Die Kunst des negativen Denkens
In China essen sie Hunde 1 + 2
Knockin' on heavens door
Crank
Barfuss
Memento
Bube, Dame, König, Gras
Corpse Bride
Nightmare before Christmas
Big Fish
Leaving Las Vegas
Egoshooter
Lilja Forever
Barfuß auf Nacktschnecken
Drive Angry
Star Wars E3
Ghostship
The Ring
Batman Begins
A hole in my heart
Hinter dem Horizont
The Crow
Cube
Weather Man
Watchmen
11:14
Elling Teil 2
Dänische Delikatessen
Der blutige Pfad Gottes 2
Ganz nah bei dir
Das Waisenhaus
Ein Freund von mir
Death Race

Mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein. 
Ich poste später vielleicht ein Foto.


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht für alle 865 Filmtitel auf Blu-ray eine Wertung dazu schreiben. Eines steht aber fest, ich kaufe wesentlich günstiger ein. Derzeit liege ich bei etwas über 10&#8364; und somit wären es irgendwas um 9000&#8364; für BDs. Bei den DVDs kann ich es gar nicht genau sagen, aber da sind es auch noch knapp 750 Titel - Kosten unbekannt.



Du hast mehr als 1600 verschiedene Filme? Und wo kaufst du die so billig? Bei ca. 10 Euro pro DVD/Bluray sind das ja ca. 16000 Euro +/- 1000 Euro! WTF!
Wenn jeder Film ca. 110 Minuten geht und du alle durchschnittlich 1,2 mal geguckt hast, sind das rund 150 Tage, die du mit Filmegucken verbracht hast - und zwar 24 Stunden am Tag ...

Bei mir ist in letzter Zeit leider kein Film mehr dazugekommen _(ich hasse Dinge, die in Klammern stehen und keinen Bezug zum Text haben, der um sie herum steht ... verdammt, ich habe zu viel Stupidedia gelesen ...)_, abgesehen von Transformers 3D, den ich aber oben schon aufgeführt habe ... Ich kaufe meine Blurays immer bei Amazon oder im Mediamarkt für Amazon-Preise, falls Amazon billiger ist (andersrum ist es noch nicht gewesen glaube ich ...)

Meine Bluray-Wunschliste ist allerdings mal wieder um mehrere Blurays gewachsen ... Die wächst schneller als ich mit dem Kaufen hinterherkomme ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du hast mehr als 1600 verschiedene Filme?


Es sind wohl insgesamt ca. knapp über 2000 Filme, Serien, Dokus etc.. Neben den Originalmedien habe ich da ja noch einiges auf den HDDs.



Magogan schrieb:


> Und wo kaufst du die so billig?


In der Regel online und vermehrt in Aktionen.



Magogan schrieb:


> Bei ca. 10 Euro pro DVD/Bluray sind das ja ca. 16000 Euro +/- 1000 Euro! WTF!


Möglich, aber daran verschwende ich keinen Gedanken.



Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn jeder Film ca. 110 Minuten geht und du alle durchschnittlich 1,2 mal geguckt hast, sind das rund 150 Tage, die du mit Filmegucken verbracht hast - und zwar 24 Stunden am Tag ...


Schlafen wird eh überbewertet.


----------



## Wolfmania (1. März 2012)

Moin, momentan ca 90-100 BDs, einige 3D BDs und viele viele DVDs - hauptsächlich Box-Sets (alle Star Trek TNG, alle Buffy, alle 24...) - Kosten kann & will ich nicht ermitteln.
Am meisten gesehen: vieles davon, z.B. 5.Element, Buffy Boxen, Babylon 5 Boxen, Drive Angry 3D (der Knaller !!!!!)


----------



## Stevesteel (20. März 2012)

Meine Sammlung ist sehr übersichtlich, es sind genau 2x Little Britain, 1x HdR und 5-6 Konzertvideos von Depeche Mode.
Da ich sie immer zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung gekauft habe, sind's so um die 10-20@ pro DVD/Blue Ray.
Filme kaufe ich mir eigentlich nie auf irgendeinem Medium, denn wenn ich sie einmal gesehen habe, wozu dann ins Regal stellen?
Für ein-2x nochmal im Leben gucken?
Nee, dafür ist mir mein Platz meiner Wohnung zu schade.
Nuja, jeder hat halt sein Hobby


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Mai 2012)

Habe meine BDs jetzt alle mit der MyMovies App organisiert. Sind zwar schon die ersten DVDs drin, aber hier der *Link zur Sammlung!*


----------

